# Neden Bir İnsan Bir Başkasına Benzemek İster Ki?



## srknpower

Arkadaşlar ben bu başlıktaki cümleyi her zaman present simple’ la çevirirdim İngilizceye ama biraz düşününce saçma gelmeye başladı.

“Why does a person want to look like another person?” derdim mesela.

Ama bu çeviri yanlış olabilir sanırım. Acaba doğrusu would’ lu mu olacaktı? Eğer yanlışsa sebebiyle ve doğrusunu yazarak açıklar mısınız lütfen?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Why would anyone want to be likened to someone other ?


----------



## srknpower

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Why would anyone want to be likened to someone other ?


Neden would kullanıyoruz açıklayabilir misiniz?


----------



## CHovek

srknpower said:


> Neden would kullanıyoruz açıklayabilir misiniz?


Would farz-ı misal olduğu için. 
Why pretend to be something you are not?


----------



## srknpower

CHovek said:


> Would farz-ı misal olduğu için.
> Why pretend to be something you are not?


Çok Teşekkürler ikinize de.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

CHovek said:


> Would farz-ı misal olduğu için.
> Why pretend to be something you are not?



Sanirim, Siz de 1 e 1 cevirmediniz, benim gibi ?


srknpower said:


> Çok Teşekkürler ikinize de.



Rica Ederim


----------



## analeeh

'Why would a person want to look like/want to be like another person?'

'Look like' if it's specifically that they're trying to change their looks.


----------



## CHovek

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Sanirim, Siz de 1 e 1 cevirmediniz, benim gibi ?
> 
> 
> Rica Ederim


Esasen bu cümleye daha önceleri rastlamıştım.Alternatif olsun diye yazdım.


----------



## wavecrash

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Why would anyone want to be likened to someone other ?



Bence bu birebir çeviri olmuş; sadece "someone other" problemli gibi. Someone else doğru kullanım olur.

Someone other dediğinizde hemen ardından "than" gibi bir şey gelmesi gerekiyor.

"some other person" olabilir belki ama "someone else" varken hiç gerek yok bence.

"why would anyone want to be likened to someone else" would be both the literal and best translation of this. A rare example in that sense of something being translated word by word and still conveying its meaning the best way possible.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

wavecrash said:


> Bence bu birebir çeviri olmuş; sadece "someone other" problemli gibi. Someone else doğru kullanım


I beg to disagree.

Sizinle ayni dusuncede degilim.

" benzetilmek " burada soz konusu.

Other konusunda da Sizinle ayni Fikirde Degilim.


----------



## wavecrash

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> " benzetilmek " burada soz konusu.



Haklısınız ancak:

1. İngilizcede "to be likened" dendiğinde bunun edilgen çatıyla kullanılan bir kelime olması bence isabetli çünkü benzemek kendi kendinize yapabileceğiniz bir iş değildir, algıda gerçekleşen bir olaydır ve ancak benzetilebilirsiniz veya neye benzetildiğinizi size bir başkası söyler. Benzemek kıyas içerir, kıyas da görece durumlarda algıyla ilgilidir ve kişiliğin yansıması da görece algıya maruz kalmak zorunda olan bir durumdur.

Kullanımın, kelimenin taşıdığı anlamca belirlenmesi ve buna bağlı olarak edilgen veya ettirgen bir çekim yapısı taşıması bence anlamı birebir aktarmak için doğru bir yaklaşım. Dahası kültürle alakalı. (Kişi başkasına benzerken kendini aldatamayacağına göre ancak başkasını aldatabilir. Benim sizi bir şeye benzetmemi isteyebilirsiniz, diğer her durumda benzemek değil "o" olmak istiyorsunuzdur zaten.)

Belki o açıdan birebir olmuş demem hata oldu ancak kelimenin karşılığı bence aynı, sadece ingilizcede anlam içeriği yüzünden geçişlilik açısından farklı bir çatı kullanımı tercih edilmiş. 

Anlayabildiğim bu. Gramer terimleri kullanırken temkinli davranmaya çalıştım ancak emin olamıyorum. Hatalı bir kullanımım olduysa belirtmenizi dilerim. Ancak içerik olarak anlatmaya çalıştığım şey net, sanıyorum?



RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Other konusunda da Sizinle ayni Fikirde Degilim.



Someone else / someone other

---

in short: Benzemek assumes in Turkish a grammatically "dominant" role as if the one who wants to be likened to another can do so by sheer will, when similarities  cannot be drawn for a fact but instead perceived in individually varying degrees. (benzemek istemek is no different for that matter, benzemek is not some action you do of your own volition, it is therefore stupid to wish the impossible, but if you are going to wish it anyway then "benzemek" wouldn't be word you'd go after. While you were at it -wishing the impossible-, you'd say instead "yerinde olmak isterdim", "senin gibi olmak isterdim." then you say "ama sana hiç benzemiyorum". The focus is on the idea that benzemek is an observation here, an end result. 


By the way I've changed my mind. "to want to be like someone else" would better translate what's meant by the Turkish sentence, but then it wouldn't be a literal translation. I think yours was almost literal translation and communicates the same thing that the Turkish sentence does, but it would be an uncommon usage in English and stand out as translation, hinting at culturally different perceptions.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

analeeh said:


> 'Why would a person want to look like/want to be like another person?'
> 
> 'Look like' if it's specifically that they're trying to change their looks.


Now this is obviously the right and the native way to say it. What I was trying to do was something other than that. Find An alternative. The verbatim translation is expected, something 99% Mr. analeeh's translation. I just tried to go in an other direction.


wavecrash said:


> Haklısınız ancak:
> 
> 1. İngilizcede "to be likened" dendiğinde bunun edilgen çatıyla kullanılan bir kelime olması bence isabetli çünkü benzemek kendi kendinize yapabileceğiniz bir iş değildir, algıda gerçekleşen bir olaydır ve ancak benzetilebilirsiniz veya neye benzetildiğinizi size bir başkası söyler. Benzemek kıyas içerir, kıyas da görece durumlarda algıyla ilgilidir ve kişiliğin yansıması da görece algıya maruz kalmak zorunda olan bir durumdur.
> 
> Kullanımın, kelimenin taşıdığı anlamca belirlenmesi ve buna bağlı olarak edilgen veya ettirgen bir çekim yapısı taşıması bence anlamı birebir aktarmak için doğru bir yaklaşım. Dahası kültürle alakalı. (Kişi başkasına benzerken kendini aldatamayacağına göre ancak başkasını aldatabilir. Benim sizi bir şeye benzetmemi isteyebilirsiniz, diğer her durumda benzemek değil "o" olmak istiyorsunuzdur zaten.)
> 
> Belki o açıdan birebir olmuş demem hata oldu ancak kelimenin karşılığı bence aynı, sadece ingilizcede anlam içeriği yüzünden geçişlilik açısından farklı bir çatı kullanımı tercih edilmiş.
> 
> Anlayabildiğim bu. Gramer terimleri kullanırken temkinli davranmaya çalıştım ancak emin olamıyorum. Hatalı bir kullanımım olduysa belirtmenizi dilerim. Ancak içerik olarak anlatmaya çalıştığım şey net, sanıyorum?
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else / someone other
> 
> ---
> 
> in short: Benzemek assumes in Turkish a grammatically "dominant" role as if the one who wants to be likened to another can do so by sheer will, when similarities  cannot be drawn for a fact but instead perceived in individually varying degrees. (benzemek istemek is no different for that matter, benzemek is not some action you do of your own volition, it is therefore stupid to wish the impossible, but if you are going to wish it anyway then "benzemek" wouldn't be word you'd go after. While you were at it -wishing the impossible-, you'd say instead "yerinde olmak isterdim", "senin gibi olmak isterdim." then you say "ama sana hiç benzemiyorum". The focus is on the idea that benzemek is an observation here, an end result.
> 
> 
> By the way I've changed my mind. "to want to be like someone else" would better translate what's meant by the Turkish sentence, but then it wouldn't be a literal translation. I think yours was almost literal translation and communicates the same thing that the Turkish sentence does, but it would be an uncommon usage in English and stand out as translation, hinting at culturally different perceptions.



I do agree on the ' else ' case.

Thanks !


----------

